# Any grade horses in the nfr?



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Random question: Has there ever recently been any unregistered horses compete in the nfr? Specifically barrel racing? Very interested and would love to know! It'd be amazing if there was. It seems like there is no hope for those horses with no papers. :think: :?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Molly Powell's horse "Pecan" was Welsh/TB cross

Collette Bair went on Suak. He was bred to be a barrel horse but his mom had no papers. Of course she-Sugar Babe- went to the nfr and his dad Joak went to the nfr so no surprise that Suak was great. That is two more for you-SugarBabe and Suak 


Quoted from another forum =3


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

That is a good question. I seriously doubt it though, if a rider has enough money to haul to all of the rodeos and make it to the NFR, they probably aren't gonna be riding a grade.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> That is a good question. I seriously doubt it though, if a rider has enough money to haul to all of the rodeos and make it to the NFR, they probably aren't gonna be riding a grade.


I respectfully disagree here. I have four horses.. three registered and one grade but if i were forced right now to go to a horse show and could only bring one it would be my grade as he's got the best mind out of all of them. He just works for me best.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not well versed in barrel racing, but I was watching Calgary Stampede, richest pay out of all, day money & $100,000. Not one barrel horse was grade.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Interesting question and not one google fu easily answers. I know a LOT of local horses that are grade and are spectacular at what they do in terms of ranch work by day and moonlight as ropers and barrel racers on the weekend... but at a national level? I've not heard of any.


----------



## SandraCanRun (Nov 28, 2020)

waresbear said:


> I am not well versed in barrel racing, but I was watching Calgary Stampede, richest pay out of all, day money & $100,000. Not one barrel horse was grade.
> 
> The Official Site of Molly Powell // WPRA Barrel Racer // Million Dollar Cowgirl


----------



## SandraCanRun (Nov 28, 2020)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Interesting question and not one google fu easily answers. I know a LOT of local horses that are grade and are spectacular at what they do in terms of ranch work by day and moonlight as ropers and barrel racers on the weekend... but at a national level? I've not heard of any.


The Official Site of Molly Powell // WPRA Barrel Racer // Million Dollar Cowgirl 

Rode not one but three grade horses to the NFR- 10 time NFR qualifier....


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

MOD NOTE: Closed.

Very old thread. Also resurrected in the Barrel Racing sub-forum.


----------

